# 05.01. 3-Königs-Tour: Unimog-Testgelände, Merkur & Ebersteinburg



## nkwd (26. Dezember 2002)

so langsam näheren wir uns ja dem neuen Jahr und deshalb mach ich mal nen Thread dazu auf.
wie schon erwähnt (und Schwimmer & Engel auch versprochen) hab ich mal ne Tour rund um den Merkur geplant!

dies is mal eine 1. Roh-Fassung - werd mit Markus mal noch bissel dran basteln:


*Start:* Gaggenau, Ortsteil: Ottenau, Gartenabfallplatz (nähe Schützenhaus)
Hinauf auf den Sauberg zum DaimlerChrysler Unimog Testgelände (für die Spielkinder *fg*). Weiter über die Anhöhe zwischen Ottenau und Selbach hinab zu den Salzwiesen, das Tal entlang zur Friedrich-Luisen-Quelle, den Single-Trail hinauf und weiter zur Wolfsschlucht. Von dort direkt hoch aufn Merkur (über den steilen Schlußanstieg  naja, gucken wir mal.... *g*), dort oben ne Runde fahren, Aussicht geniesen, ausruhen und wieder hinab zur Wolfsschlucht aber diesmal auf dem Zickzack-Kurs entlang der Seilbahn. Weiter nach Ebersteinburg hinein, durch den Ort hindurch und hinauf zur Burg Alt Eberstein (Da müßte es auch ein paar kurze harte Trails /DHs geben  hoff Marcus kennt sich da besser aus). Runter Richtung Haueneberstein  erst kurz im Wald, dann auf der normalen Straße (is nicht viel Verkehr) und bei der Ochsenmatte rechts ab zurück in den Wald und auf halber Höhe von Ebersteinburg (mit einigen kleineren Auf und Abs) entlang bis zur Schweinlachhütte. Hinab zum Traischbachstadion (Gaggenau) und weiter zum Waldseebad. Von dort wieder hinauf zur Friedrich-Luisen-Quelle und das Tal hinab bis zum Diamantenfelsen (der heißt leider nur so, was von Wert hab ich da bisher noch net gefunden...) und über nen soften Trail zum Schützenhaus Ottenau und zurück zu unserem Startpunkt.

*Strecke:* ca. 35-45 km
*Dauer:* ca. 2-3h
*Schwierigkeit:* Kondition: mittel, Technik: leicht - mittel


also Marcus, Änderungsvorschläge? gute Ideen?


----------



## liebesspieler (27. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *Änderungsvorschläge? gute Ideen? *



Kondition + Technik auf schwer erhöhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (27. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tarnael _
> *Kondition + Technik auf schwer erhöhen. *


meinst du, die geplante Tour ist bereits schwer, oder sie soll so geändert werden, daß sie schwer wird???


----------



## fez (27. Dezember 2002)

das ist schon ok so, lass dich von Tarnael nicht kirre machen...


----------



## nkwd (29. Dezember 2002)

marcus???!? lebsch noch?

also, wer wär denn alles dabei?
fez, wie siehts aus? unimog-testgelände is doch was für dich!
schwimmer? engel? bernhard? wer hat noch interesse?


----------



## fez (29. Dezember 2002)

ich bin (wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes dazwischenkommt....!)
auf jeden Fall dabei !

Gruss Frank


----------



## Wooly (29. Dezember 2002)

hajo hajo .... ;-)))

schließe mich ebenfalls Fez an, wenn ich nicht unvorhergesehenerweise mit meiner Liebsten Skifahren gehe, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## bluesky (29. Dezember 2002)

ich sitz hier grad un inhaliere 
glaub also nicht das das was wird 

gruss
Engel


----------



## nkwd (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Engel _
> *ich sitz hier grad un inhaliere
> glaub also nicht das das was wird  *


und ich hab gad meine Hustentropfen genommen ... bis dahin is doch noch fast ne Woche!


----------



## Wooly (29. Dezember 2002)

... abhärten ist alles, Ihr solltet öfters bei schlechtem Wetter Biken gehen .. ;-)))))))))))))))))))))) nix für ungut, und gute Besserung !!


----------



## nkwd (30. Dezember 2002)

eigentlich bin ich abgehärtet, aber wenn man natürlich im Suff die ganze Nacht im T-Shirt draußen rumsteht, kanns schonmal passieren, daß man sich erkältet!

ach ja, Marcus: wie siehts mit weiteren Vorschlägen / Ergänzungen zu der Tour aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (30. Dezember 2002)

wenn ich grad so aus dem Fenster schau isses mir grad nicht so zum Radln zu Mute ,und die Wetterprognosen reißen mich auch nicht vom Hocker. Aber da wir ja alle zur optimistischen Fraktion zählen könnte ich mir eine Teilnahme an diesem Unternehmen schon vorstellen. 
Vorausgesetzt es werden noch mindestes 2 Weizenradler/Glühwein-Verplegungsstationen eingepflanzt. Sonst isses ja keine richtige 3 hl.K.-Tour.
gruß BB


----------



## Wooly (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *... wenn ich grad so aus dem Fenster schau isses mir grad nicht so zum Radln zu Mute ,und die Wetterprognosen reißen mich auch nicht vom Hocker ...*



warum, ist doch Schneeregen angesagt .. ;-)))




> *Vorausgesetzt es werden noch mindestes 2 Weizenradler/Glühwein-Verplegungsstationen eingepflanzt. Sonst isses ja keine richtige 3 hl.K.-Tour.
> gruß BB *



1x am merkur haben wir schon mal drin, da gibt es auch Erbsensuppe ...


----------



## nkwd (30. Dezember 2002)

und die 2. könnte man bei der Burg Alt Eberstein machen! weiß aber leider net, ob die Wirtschaft da im mom auf hat


----------



## fez (30. Dezember 2002)

Hier einige tips von Fachleuten wie man des Jammern optimal gestalten kann (www.jammern.de) :


Gejammer

Der Begriff enthält eine verdeckte und gerade deshalb so heilsame Aufforderung: man soll "jammern gehen". Das unterstützt auf subtile Weise das Jammern und zieht es in ertragreiche Länge.

"Geh jammer!"

soll es also heissen. Lebhafte Formen von Gejammer sind wahrhaftig für die wenigsten "auszustehen". Nein diese intensive Form gedeiht nur im Gehen zur vollen Blüte und Kunst. Gerade wenn Sie nicht wissen, worüber Sie im Grunde jammern, sollten Sie sich für diese Form entscheiden.



Das Rezept:

Schuhwerk: schnüren Sie sich die engsten und unbequemsten Schuhe um, die Sie finden können. Auch sollten sie gut wasserdurchlässig sein, falls sie sich für "Gehen bei strömendem Regen" entscheiden. Entzündungen, Blasen, Schmerz, Feuchtigkeit und Kälte folgen auf den Fuss und werden Sie zu lautem Wehklagen veranlassen. Wenn Sie es bisher nicht wussten, jetzt werden Sie sofort und mit Bestimmtheit endlich begreifen, worüber Sie jammern!

Klima: verschiedene Formen haben sich als günstig erwiesen, z.B. strömender Regen, das Weglaufen vor einem nahenden Gewitter, unerträgliche Hitze, ein netter Herbststurm, der den Waldbestand um Sie herum gerade dezimiert, Hagel, Schneesturm bei dichtem Nebel .... wählen Sie, was Ihnen am unerträglichsten erscheint!

Ort: mit Nachdruck können wir nur immer wieder an das günstig gelegene, düstere, enge und tiefe Jammertal erinnern. Es gibt aber für Jammerer, die nicht leicht zufrieden-zustellen sind auch noch einige Alternativen: einige Stunden entlang einem Pannenstreifen einer stark befahrenen Autobahn gehen (möglichst bei starkem Regen und in diesem Fall barfuss), allenfalls eignet sich auch eine laute und lange Ausfallsstrasse der nächsten Grossstadt. Der Eisenbahntunnel am Gotthard, in dem Sie unter Nervenkitzel von Schutznische zu Schutznische pirschen können. Irgendein unterirdisches Abwasserrohr, das in den Rhein mündet. Eine öde Steinwüste. Glatteis (nur mit sehr glatten Ledersohlen) .... zur Not tut es jeder beliebige möglichst steinige (dann wiederum barfuss) und holprige Pfad in Ihrer Nähe, der nirgendwohin führt oder in einem Steinbruch oder in einer Abfallhalde endet.

Dauer: Geben Sie sich nicht der Illusion hin, dass der Gehjammer nur die entfernteste Ähnlichkeit hat mit einem lieblichen Sonntagspaziergang von der Dauer einiger, kurzer und höflicher Minuten. Nein, nehmen Sie ihr Jammern ernst und gehen Sie lange, schnell und ausdauernd. Einige Stunden sollten es für Anfänger tun. Sie können sich noch immer steigern. Hauptsache Sie leiden von Anfang an gründlich an Ihren Qualen. Sonst ist alles für die Katz (siehe Katzenjammer!). Gönnen Sie sich beim Gehen keine Pausen. Nur dann werden Sie die Früchte Ihres Tuns am Ende Ihres Gehjammers in Form einer schier unerträglichen Erleichterung über Ihr sinnloses Treiben auf dieser Welt empfangen.


----------



## Der Schwimmer (30. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Freireiter, 

um wieviel Uhr wollt Ihr den los?

Schwimmt der weisse Wal den Rhein und dann die Murg rauf um das liebliche Gaggenau im monstersteilen Murgtal zu erreichen?
Oder lassen wir wir uns vom grossen gelben Wurm mit den roten Warnstreifen fressen und in Gaggenau wieder ausspucken?

Bin noch unentschlossen, kommt drauf an, ob ich am Sonntag zusammen mit meiner Liebsten etwas unternehme.

Gruß
Der Schwimmer

P.S: Das Murgtal ist wie die Beine einer Frau:
je höher man kommt, desto schöner wird es und am Schluß ist man in Freudenstadt!


----------



## fez (30. Dezember 2002)

ich werde mit dem weissen Wal kutschieren - denn um mit der Bahn zu fahren muss ich erstmal zum HBF und zurück das gleiche Spiel. Ich denke ich werde dann wieder Bernhard zuhause abholen - dann könnte ich auch Dich irgendwo treffen Schwimmer.

Gruss Frank

voller Vorfreude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (1. Januar 2003)

Hallo meine Lieben,

gestern habe ich mir beim Emilia-ungeschickt-mit-einem-Arm-seitlich-hochheben einen HEXENSCHUSS zugezogen der sich gewaschen hat. Ich habe dann gleich noch in der Sylvesternacht die Behandlung mit Infrarot-Wärmelampe und Massage duch mein eheweib angefangen. Ist heut ein bisschen besser - aber  ich bin nicht sicher ob das 100%ig wird bis zum Wochenende.
Nkwd - du hast recht mit deinem Invalidenspruch.

Gruss Frank


----------



## fez (2. Januar 2003)

Aaaaaaah, Spritze zur Muskelrelaxanz abgeholt, warmes Vollbad genommen, Tannenzäpfle genuckelt - jetzt stehen die Aktien wieder besser fürs WE ! Falls bis dorthin der Schwarzwald noch nicht weggespült worden ist.

Mfg

frank


----------



## Wooly (2. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Aaaaaaah, Spritze zur Muskelrelaxanz abgeholt, warmes Vollbad genommen, Tannenzäpfle genuckelt - jetzt stehen die Aktien wieder besser fürs WE ! Falls bis dorthin der Schwarzwald noch nicht weggespült worden ist.*



was Davos, wie Davos. Fahnenflucht nennt man so etwas, tssss.. . Habe gestern abend den wohl nassesten Nightride auf den Merkur hinter mich gebracht, Luca konnte man hinterher eigentlich auswringen, aber es es ist ja so nett um 22 Uhr aus dem Gipfel .. ;-))) Und als Warnung der Schwarzwaldgestade, das ich nicht so foppen soll, hat es heute gleich einen Kirschbaum in meinem Garten umgelegt ... ;-))

Aber anscheinend geht der Regen ja am Samstag langsam in Schnee über, es steht einer netten Tour also nichts im Weg. Falls die Heldenmassen zu durchgefrohren sind, könnten wir ja auch noch einen Stop in meiner netten Clubhütte einlegen, zum Aufwärmen, ich habe auch noch eine Menge Bier aus Restbeständen der Silvesterparty da !!!

Wann wollen eir eigentlich los, und wer fährt denn jetzt alles mit? Bitte mal melden und durchzählen, hopp hopp !!!

Comandante Thiel

P.S. bin seit einer Stunde glücklicher Besitzer eines fast neuen Cannondale Jekyll 1000 sl Rahmens, ihr dürft jetzt SIR zu mir sagen !!!


----------



## Wooly (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *
> Start: Gaggenau, Ortsteil: Ottenau, Gartenabfallplatz (nähe Schützenhaus)
> Hinauf auf den Sauberg zum DaimlerChrysler Unimog Testgelände (für die Spielkinder *fg*). Weiter über die Anhöhe zwischen Ottenau und Selbach hinab zu den Salzwiesen, das Tal entlang zur Friedrich-Luisen-Quelle, den Single-Trail hinauf und weiter zur Wolfsschlucht. *



Hier würde ich außen herum fahren und direkt zur Ebersteinburg hoch, dann hinunter, durch den Ort, dann einmal um den Battert herum, wg. viele nette Singletrails und von der Ritterplatte den Sausetrail zur Wolfsschlucht.



> *Von dort direkt hoch aufn Merkur (über den steilen Schlußanstieg  naja, gucken wir mal.... *g*), *



nix, ein bißchen quälerei muß sein, das Steilstück ist Pflicht !!! ;-)))



> *dort oben ne Runde fahren, Aussicht geniesen, ausruhen und wieder hinab zur Wolfsschlucht aber diesmal auf dem Zickzack-Kurs entlang der Seilbahn. Weiter nach Ebersteinburg hinein, *




hier könnten wir eine kleine "Radlerpause" bei Herrn Thiel in der Küche einlegen .....



> *Runter Richtung Haueneberstein  erst kurz im Wald, dann auf der normalen Straße (is nicht viel Verkehr) und bei der Ochsenmatte rechts ab zurück in den Wald und auf halber Höhe von Ebersteinburg (mit einigen kleineren Auf und Abs) entlang bis zur Schweinlachhütte. Hinab zum Traischbachstadion (Gaggenau) und weiter zum Waldseebad. Von dort wieder hinauf zur Friedrich-Luisen-Quelle und das Tal hinab bis zum Diamantenfelsen (der heißt leider nur so, was von Wert hab ich da bisher noch net gefunden...) und über nen soften Trail zum Schützenhaus Ottenau und zurück zu unserem Startpunkt.
> *



noch zu bemerken wäre, das es für Bernhard hoffentlich auf dem merkur eine Erbsensuppe gibt, ob auch Leberknödel, lieber Fez, kann ich natürlich nicht versprechen.... ;-))


----------



## nkwd (3. Januar 2003)

*sichzumDienstmeld*
ich natürlich!!

losfahren....  kA, wann aber bitte net zu früh!
so gegen 11-12 Uhr wär ok! ihr müßt ja aber auch erst zu mir kommen!
wo sollen wir uns denn treffen? glaub kaum, daß außer Marcus jemand den Gartenabfallplatz in Ottenau findet


----------



## Froschel (3. Januar 2003)

wie ich so rausgehört habe wird mich evtl. der zer*fez*t abholen ,also bin ich komplett davon abhängig wann es dem wehrten Herren gelüstet sich den freuden des Cauffierens hinzugeben.Mein unterwürfigster Vorschlag wäre 10.30.


> ich habe auch noch eine Menge Bier aus Restbeständen der Silvesterparty da !!!


dann stells schon mal warm!!


> P.S. bin seit einer Stunde glücklicher Besitzer eines fast neuen Cannondale Jekyll 1000 sl Rahmens, ihr dürft jetzt SIR zu mir sagen !!!


jetzt hat er sein letztes bischen Würde eingebüst.
also dann machts mal besser
gruß BB


----------



## fez (3. Januar 2003)

Ich habe schon gedacht der letzte Mohikaner zu sein....
10.30 ist ok Bernhard. Sagt uns doch einfach einen netten Treffpunkt in Gaggenau, z.B. am Haupteingang des Benz bei der Murgbrücke wenn man vom Zubringer runterfährt.

Gruss Frank


PS: bin tatsächlich noch etwas angeschlagen, also langsamer Fahrer.


----------



## nils (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *P.S. bin seit einer Stunde glücklicher Besitzer eines fast neuen Cannondale Jekyll 1000 sl Rahmens, ihr dürft jetzt SIR zu mir sagen !!! *



 *staun*

Auch schon brav Dosenpfand gezahlt, Sir?


----------



## nkwd (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *10.30 ist ok Bernhard. Sagt uns doch einfach einen netten Treffpunkt in Gaggenau, z.B. am Haupteingang des Benz bei der Murgbrücke wenn man vom Zubringer runterfährt.
> *


also, sagen wir 11 Uhr in Gaggenau
als Treffpunkt würd ich vorschlagen: fahr nicht da in Gaggenau Mitte runter, sondern erst eine Ausfahrt später (Ottenau, Selbach) und da gehts dann gleich links nach Selbach, rechts nach Ottenau, aber du fährt gradeaus. Da is ne kleine Straße, die den Berg hoch führt, und gleich unten is ein kleiner Parkplatz und genau da, werd ich auch um 11 sein.



> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *PS: bin tatsächlich noch etwas angeschlagen, also langsamer Fahrer. *


ich leider auch! aber mal gucken, was der Körper noch so hergibt!  


*@Marcus*
ja, und wo bleibt die Rock Shox Psylo???   


*@engel & schwimmer*
und was is mit euch, jungs?
wetter sieht gut aus, wir sind auch erkältet - also gibts gar keine Ausreden net mitzukommen!


----------



## Wooly (3. Januar 2003)

nkwd: Gute Idee, das ist leicht zu finden. 11 Uhr am Parkplatz in Seelbach wäre ok für mich.

Nils: klar habe ich, es war ein Pfandmarke dabei, allerdings kann ich das rad nur bei einem Cannondale Händler in der innenpfalz zurückgeben, blöde, werde wohl auf die 50 Cent verzichten müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (3. Januar 2003)

sorry mädls  

bei mir wirds nix ... ich tu mehr schleim absondern als slimer in ghostbusters 

viel spass 

gruss
Engel


----------



## nkwd (3. Januar 2003)

so, ich komm grad vom Arzt. Der meinte, daß  bei mir der Schleim bombenfest sitzt  ... EGAL!
Das einzige was mich von abhalten könnte, wäre wenn nachher das kürzen der Bremsleitungen der HS33 net sauber klappt!


----------



## Cook (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der Schwimmer _
> *
> P.S: Das Murgtal ist wie die Beine einer Frau:
> je höher man kommt, desto schöner wird es und am Schluß ist man in Freudenstadt! *



Schön wärs! Aber man kommt am SchliffKOPF raus   

Schuldigung für diesen nicht zum Thema gehörigen Beitrag.


Sagt ein Schenkel zum anderen: Gehma heit owed aus? - Ja, wenn nix dezwische kommt...

Nochmal Schuldigung.


Noch ein gutes neues Jahr an alle Badenser!


----------



## Wooly (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Babba _
> *
> Nochmal Schuldigung.
> Noch ein gutes neues Jahr an alle Badenser! *



Für euch beide gilt: Wer so schlechte Witze reißen kann, der muß auch mitfahren !!!!


----------



## nkwd (3. Januar 2003)

tada!!! leitungen sind gekürzt und die Bremse geht (wieder erwarten  ) noch!!

fehlt nur noch das ja oder nein des herrn schwimmer!


----------



## Cook (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> Für euch beide gilt: Wer so schlechte Witze reißen kann, der muß auch mitfahren !!!! *



Hallo Marcus: die Zeit ist noch nicht reif...ich trau mich einfach noch nicht 

Letztes Wochenende wurde ich von meinem 55-jährigen Kollegen in die Schranken gewiesen  soll heissen: trainieren!

Aber ich verfolge weiter eure Aktivitäten und werd dann mal unvorhergesehen dazustossen.

Wer ist eigentlich der andere von "euch beide"?

Gruß
Babba


----------



## Wooly (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Babba _
> *
> Hallo Marcus: die Zeit ist noch nicht reif...ich trau mich einfach noch nicht
> Wer ist eigentlich der andere von "euch beide"?
> *



der andere Witzereißer ist der Schwimmer ... egal ... also Babba, wir haben diesmal von Totkranken bis Semiinvaliden alles dabei, ich werde heute abend garantiert noch abstürzen, da ich mich mir ein paar Freunden in Freiburg treffe und komme erst so gegen 3 Uhr morgens zurück ... alte Säcke sind wir eh alle ...und Rennfahrer sind wir eh nicht ... also gib dir nen Stoß wenn du mitwillst, wird schon nicht so schlimm werden ... meine Freundin reicht dann auch auf halber Strecke einen heißen Rheumatee


----------



## fez (4. Januar 2003)

Wie tief müssen wir eigentlich noch (gesundheitlich und fitnesstechnisch) fallen bis Du mit uns fährst ? 
Du lederst uns doch jetzt locker ab !

Gruss 

Babba Frank mit Hexenschuss


----------



## Wooly (4. Januar 2003)

wo ist eigentlich der Rest des tiefen Nordens? Wo die jungen Spunde? Es kann doch nicht sein, das daß schon wieder so eine Altherrentour wird (vom heldenhaften nkwd mal abgesehen, der Rest sollte sich ein Beispiel nehmen !!!)

Ich fahre jetzt nach Basel ins Tinguely Museum, melde mich heute abend wieder, und hoffe auf rege Beteiligung !!!

Pappa Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (4. Januar 2003)

Kunst-Sch*****


----------



## nkwd (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *meine Freundin reicht dann auch auf halber Strecke einen heißen Rheumatee *


die Idee hat was! 

also laut Wetterbericht solls morgen NICHT regnen *hoff*, da es -1°C haben soll. Dafür is mit Schnee zu rechnen! 

wir aber wohl trotzdem ne recht matschige Tour...


----------



## tom1ayb (4. Januar 2003)

eine Frage wo ist der Parkplatz ich denke mal ich werde mitfahren wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so miserabel ist unterwegs kann es dann losgehen aber im Siff von zu Hause weg ich weiss nicht...
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Der Schwimmer (4. Januar 2003)

Hallo Jungs, 

von wegen das Wetter sieht gut aus!
Jetzt schneit es sogar in K'he. Naja ist zur Zeit noch mehr Regen, aber der Schnee kommt. Und Nässe von oben kann ich beim Radeln nicht leiden.
Sorry Jungs, aber so wie es jetzt aussieht, kriegt mich nich mal das Bike vor die Tür. 
Falls es morgen früh besser aussieht oder sogar die Sonne scheint, werde ich mich nochmals melden und den guten Herrn Fez höchstpersönlich daheim anrufen. 

Ansonsten allen ein gesundes neues Jahr, und behaltet Eure gute Laune!

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## nkwd (4. Januar 2003)

*@tom*
von wo kommst du denn, und wie kommst du (mit Bike, Auto, Bahn) ???
so is das nämlich bissel schwierig genauer zu beschreiben.
ich probiers trotzdem mal:
Der Parkplatz is direkt beim Ottenauer Schwimmbad, bei der Zubringer Abfahrt Gaggenau-Ost (Ottenau, Selbach) und beim Anfang des Fahrwegs zum DaimlerChrysler Unimog-Testgelände


----------



## nkwd (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der Schwimmer _
> *Sorry Jungs, aber so wie es jetzt aussieht, kriegt mich nich mal das Bike vor die Tür. *


Schade! 



> _Original geschrieben von Der Schwimmer _
> *Falls es morgen früh besser aussieht oder sogar die Sonne scheint, werde ich mich nochmals melden und den guten Herrn Fez höchstpersönlich daheim anrufen. *


ich hoff doch sehr, daß das Wetter besser aussehen wird! (rein schon in unserem eigenen Interesse )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom1ayb (4. Januar 2003)

Sorry war natürlich mein Fehler, ich komme aus Sandweier das heisst ich werde wahrscheinlich über Ebersteinburg fahren
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nkwd (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tom1ayb _
> * über Ebersteinburg fahren*


ok, dann fährst einfach die Wolfsschlucht runter Richtung Gaggenau, geradewegs durch Selbach durch und die Straße nach Ottenau entlang. Wenn dann die Zubringer-Auffahrt kommt, dann is da auch rechts ein Schwimmbad und links ein Berg (Sauberg) und direkt unten an dem Berg(chen) is ein Mini-Parkplatz und da treffen wir uns!


----------



## nkwd (4. Januar 2003)

juhu, es schneit! 
also doch keine Schlammschlacht morgen, sondern schlittenfahren!


----------



## Froschel (4. Januar 2003)

Hi zusammen ,
scheint ja morgen ne denkwürdige Ausfahrt zu geben, also dann mal schön warme Socken anziehen, und die Pudelmütze schon bereitlegen 
gruß BB der bei dem sch...Wetter heut Tauchen war

@Marcus: das Tinguely Museum is echt lustig


----------



## tom1ayb (5. Januar 2003)

Jetzt 24 Uhr schneit übrigens schon wieder fahrt Ihr trotzdem ?Bin wirklich noch mit mir am kämpfen


----------



## nkwd (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tom1ayb _
> *fahrt Ihr trotzdem ?*


jetzt erst recht!   
ne, so schlimm isses im mom ja net mal - die straßen sind frei und net glatt!


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2003)

es gibt absolut nichts g***** als im Schnee zu biken ! 
Hab sogar schon mal eine Skitour am Tegernsee mit dem bike gemacht. das ging aber nur weil der aufstieg als Wanderweg gepurt war. aber abwärts - unglaublich !

Freu mich schon

Gruss Frank


----------



## Wooly (5. Januar 2003)

judeldödeldihööööö ... Schneeeeeeeeee ;-)))))))))))))

also, es ist 3 Uhr morgens, bin aus Freiburg zurück, es liegt Schnee, aber moderat, also biken überhaupt kein Problem. ich werde morgen den Singletrail, den wir hochfahren, erstmal runterbrazeln, um zu schauen wie die Situation so ist, aber bis jetzt sieht es super aus ... verschneiter Schwarzwald .. wir sehen einer weiteren Kult-Tour entgegen, da bin ich sicher ... Luca ist schon durch den Schnee gefegt und hat bereits Ihr o.k. gegeben, der sache steht also nichts mehr im Weg !!!!

bis Morgen Kinder, freu mich schon, aber jetzt muß ich echt ins Bett, 6 Guinness sind für einen alten Mann ein echtes Wort .. ;-)))


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2003)

Bernhard:
Treppe aufwärts gefahren beim Brunnen: 3
Auf dem Merkur mit der Meute angekommen: 1 
Abfahrt Merkur meisterlich abgefahren: 4
= 8 Punkte

NKWD:
zu Treppe hingeschoben: 1
Auf dem Merkur gesprintet: 4
Abfahrt Merkur unten angekommen: 1
= 6 Punkte

Tom:
zu Treppe hingeschoben: 1
Auf dem Merkur mit der Meute angekommen: 1
Abfahrt Merkur sauber abgefahren: 3
= 5 Punkte

Marcus:
zu Treppe hingeeiert: 2
Auf dem Merkur mit der Meute angekommen: 1
Abfahrt Merkur sauber abgefahren: 4
Bernhard und Fez auf den letzten Metern zur Alt-Ebersteinburg total blockiert: - 1
= 6 Punkte

Fez:
zu Treppe hingeeiert: 2
Auf dem Merkur mit der Meute angekommen: 1
Abfahrt Merkur sauber abgefahren: 4
= 7 Punkte


Wer mit diesen Wertungen nicht einverstanden ist darf  seinen Widerspruch einlegen. Ob diesem stattgegeben wird ist fraglich


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2003)

:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (5. Januar 2003)

:


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2003)

:


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2003)

glaub ich


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2003)

lässt sich nicht löschen


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2003)

- leider mussten wir Marcus und Bernhard in Toni`s Bierbar zurücklassen.


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2003)

bei Einwurf Isotonischer Getränke ;-)))


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2003)

im Aufsteig zur Burg Alt-Ebersteinburg


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Januar 2003)

@fez: sach mal, wieso gibt der marcus dein bike als seines aus??? oder isses mittlerweile net mehr deines? ich versteh garnixmehr;-))

guggst du hier: mein kules stinky


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2003)

Capice ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Januar 2003)

@fez: no senor, no capiche;-)

also erklärs mir bitte, wenn du die muse dazu hast;-)


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2003)

über die "richtige" (nämlich ganz tief und stark schräg nach hinten abfallende) Sattelstützenhöhe + Einstellung >> mit einem Wort: Verarschung
Die Sattelstütze war noch ca 2 mm im Rohr... 
Die Sprache und Aufmachung des Threads hat Marcus, meisterlich wie ich finde, von den von uns so geliebten "Hier- mein-neues-Bike-muss-ich-jetzt-unbedingt-zeigen-Threads" posender Djangos abgekupfert.

Ich bin aber positiv überrascht, die meisten Leudde haben sich wider Erwarten eher humorvoll dazu geäussert. 
Keine Beschimpfungen dass sich diese CC-Tunten doch bitte aus dem DH-Forum raushalten sollen, und dann auch noch ein Stinky so zu verhunzen und überhaupt....

Selten so gelacht !!!

Viele Grüsse


Frank


Aber: bitte pssst ;-)


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Januar 2003)

@fez: aaaaahhhhh, jetzt ja;-)

mit humor haben es die leut aber irgendwie net so im forum, hab heut schon mehrere genervte leut getroffen, die sich voll aufregen und dann elends reinsteigern;-)

aber da stehen wir ja drüber;-)

hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, wenn du dein fast nagelneues stinky schon wieder verkauft hättest, der einzigste grund wär nen norco team gewesen, aber auch nur als tausch;-)

dann laß es mal noch richtig rocken, ich schmachte zur zeit, weil ich grad mein tox verkauft hab und so mitte februar hab ich dann hoffentlich mein neues bike wieder zusammen, dann mal sehen, was sich da so machen läßt, vielleicht mal wieder nen snowride in karlsruhe oder black forest;-)

wünsch dir übrigens noch nen gutes neues jahr;-)

gruß jörg


----------



## fez (6. Januar 2003)

Dir auch ein Gutes Neues Jahr. 
Was für ein Radl wird denn dein Neues ?


----------



## Trailrider79 (6. Januar 2003)

so wie es momentan aussieht wird es nen dual-bike

rahmen aus kostengründen nen castor ds
gabel: 02er dirtjumper1
bremsen: wahrscheinlich grimeca 12.1
lenker und vorbau von funn
lrs mavic d321 mit xt hinten und marzocchi steckachse vorne
sattelstütze und sattel is egal, billig halt
kurbel: truvativ husselfelt 2003
pedale: dmr v8
ansonsten lx/xt oder mal sehn, was ich mir noch "organisieren" kann, tschugg lässt grüßen;-)

naja, ich hab fürs tox noch 1400 bekommen und damit versuch ich halt auszukommen, so nen dmr-stahlrahmen wär natürlich schon was geiles, aber das is finanziell net drin:-(


----------



## nils (6. Januar 2003)

Respekt für die Glanzaktion!

Marcus Thiel, der wagemutige und unerschütterliche Ritter und Held der CC'ler stürzt sich in die Höhle der Löwen, derer die das Coolsein erfunden haben und die einzig wirklichen Styler dieses Planeten sind, und wirft sich selbst zum Fraß vor
Und schon auf der zweiten Seite merkt einer, das das mit der Sattelstüze schon einige male angesprochen wurde

Kule Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (6. Januar 2003)

ja, selten so gelacht. Du könntest ja jetzt den Witz bekanntmachen - verbunden mit einem kleinen Lob - wirklich ausfällig ist ja niemand geworden. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich fand die Reaktionen sogar recht humorvoll.

Gruss Frank


----------



## liebesspieler (6. Januar 2003)

sorry, aber mir bleibt diese art des humors irgendwie verschlossen....ich hoffe dsa bleibt auch so
es ist genauso unwitzig wie wenn einer kommt und mit seinem nucleon in nem tourenler-forum fragt, was er noch verbessern kann für ne transalp
hallo?!


----------



## fez (6. Januar 2003)

mmh, hätte gedacht da kannst du auch drüber lachen. 

Findest Du die Hartail-Monster-T-Doublewides-3.0-Gazzas-Sattelschrägstellpostings nicht ebenso lustig wie wir ? 

Und dieser Bierernst mit welchem sich manche Leute beschimpfen können wenns um ihre Räder geht ?

Ich glaube so verbissen ist man fast nur im DDD-Forum. 

Aber ich freue mich dass nur wenige Hartköpfe so sind - (und die gibts natürlich in jedem Forum) 
wie man jetzt an der Reaktion auf diesen Beitrag gesehen hat. War doch durchwegs nett ! 

Egal.... Wie gehts ansonsten Tarnael, Gemini schon verkauft ? Schon eine neues Dirt-Hartteil (nehme ich an) in der Garage stehen ? Weihnachten gut überstanden ? Lass uns im Frühjahr mal wieder was unternehmen, falls du mit so alten säcken wie unsereiner  noch was unternimmst...

Gruss Frank


----------



## liebesspieler (6. Januar 2003)

grüße dich,
nein gemini nicht verkauft, zum glück nicht. es steht momentan schweinedreckig in der garage, wie sich das gehört.
und gegen eine vernünftige freeride-tour ist auch nichts einzuwenden, bin ich immer dabei

mfg


----------

